# $20 tip on first ride last night



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

So, last night on my first trip of the night I picked up a bar tender who actually seems to only live 2 miles from my house. Got my ping on my way into the city. She was really talkative and we had a good conversation. Got to her dropoff, and the fare was $11. She said, "I had a great night tonight." She handed me a $20 and got out. I so appreciated seeing another service industry worker who gets it.

I knew it was going to be a slow night because non-gameday nights/weekends are always slow. So, guess what I did? I took my $11 fare (minus Uber's fee and 20%), AND my $20 tip, and I went home and relaxed lol. Thought about staying out, but decided there was no way it could get better than $20 tip on an $11 ride that night.

How was your night last night?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RachelD said:


> So, last night on my first trip of the night I picked up a bar tender who actually seems to only live 2 miles from my house. Got my ping on my way into the city. She was really talkative and we had a good conversation. Got to her dropoff, and the fare was $11. She said, "I had a great night tonight." She handed me a $20 and got out. I so appreciated seeing another service industry worker who gets it.
> 
> I knew it was going to be a slow night because non-gameday nights/weekends are always slow. So, guess what I did? I took my $11 fare (minus Uber's fee and 20%), AND my $20 tip, and I went home and relaxed lol. Thought about staying out, but decided there was no way it could get better than $20 tip on an $11 ride that night.
> 
> How was your night last night?


POST # 1/RachelD: Thank You for
sharing the
Positivity! Welcome to the UPNF.

As part of bringing NUberers "up to speed"
I bring up Cautionary Considerations:

1) Get educated about Hybrid Insurance.
2) WeatherTech Floorliners.
3) Professional "BarfBags".
4) F&R Facing Dashcams: Dishonest and
Complaint-Happy PAX make this an ab-
solute MU$T.

Fortunately, the National UPNF Expert
on Dashcams, ReviTULize 
is nearby in Tulsa.

As a Female Driver, you are Uniquely-at-
Risk and MAY want to consider doing
as MANY A-B TNC Drivers do and CCW.

NOTHING provides parity with an
"unruly ne'er-do-well" like the option
of 9mm/.40/.45 presented at eye-level!

Bison: G-21...gets the Job Done.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Rachel,
Good for you on the $20 tip! Love it. My first ride of the night I got tipped, too. Family of 4 (Mom, Dad and 2 sons). They were going to an awards banquet and the son who sat in the front was dressed in his Class A dress uniform. As they were getting out the son asked about the tipping procedure. I told him he didn't need to tip me at all. His service and commitment to our country was all the tip I needed. He smiled, kind of blushed and gave me $5 anyway. Made my night!


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I got a rock
You youngiuns won't get it


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm still waiting for the passenger who wants me to be his driver for the day and hang out with him at the track.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> NOTHING provides parity with an
> "unruly ne'er-do-well" like the option
> of 9mm/.40/.45 presented at eye-level!


Nice!!!
_"Five pax, you say? Let me show you how I make it only four(click)"_


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> I got a rock
> You youngiuns won't get it


Love it! and seasonally appropriate.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I had a decent night. $192.00 plus $10 cash, 34 trips in 12 hours.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> I got a rock
> You youngiuns won't get it


I am young, and it took me a while, but I did just totally get it.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I had a decent night. $192.00 plus $10 cash, 34 trips in 12 hours.


Great daily total but boy am I spoiled, I average $30 a trip. I'm done, 4 trips a day about 4/5 hours a day average. I would blow my brains out after 34 trips in a day, that's my weekly total.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

T


RachelD said:


> So, last night on my first trip of the night I picked up a bar tender who actually seems to only live 2 miles from my house. Got my ping on my way into the city. She was really talkative and we had a good conversation. Got to her dropoff, and the fare was $11. She said, "I had a great night tonight." She handed me a $20 and got out. I so appreciated seeing another service industry worker who gets it.
> 
> I knew it was going to be a slow night because non-gameday nights/weekends are always slow. So, guess what I did? I took my $11 fare (minus Uber's fee and 20%), AND my $20 tip, and I went home and relaxed lol. Thought about staying out, but decided there was no way it could get better than $20 tip on an $11 ride that night.
> 
> How was your night last night?


Thank you for driving during the strike. Your a real team player


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

MrBear said:


> T
> 
> Thank you for driving during the strike. Your a real team player


You're welcome, pay my bills, then come talk. I strike against consumer debt. I strike against being employed and paying the first 25% to income tax and SSI that I will never see. I strike against the media that spouts that Democrats support the middle class, yet which party controlled Congress when the IRS stopped car payment interest and credit card payment interest and student loan payment interest from being deductible from income? (Actions speak louder than words) I strike against driving a commute to a job where the mileage for THAT income is not deductible.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> You're welcome, pay my bills, then come talk. I strike against consumer debt. I strike against being employed and paying the first 25% to income tax and SSI that I will never see. I strike against the media that spouts that Democrats support the middle class, yet which party controlled Congress when the IRS stopped car payment interest and credit card payment interest and student loan payment interest from being deductible from income? (Actions speak louder than words) I strike against driving a commute to a job where the mileage for THAT income is not deductible.


Uber won't pay your bills, it will just help you get deeper in debt. Deliver pizza if you want to make money to pay your bills, it pays better.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

MrBear said:


> Uber won't pay your bills, it will just help you get deeper in debt. Deliver pizza if you want to make money to pay your bills, it pays better.


I don't borrow money for stuff, so not going deeper in debt. Uber is paying my bills just fine right now. I have delivered pizza in the past and may or may not in the future. I like the pick my own schedule and business mileage deduction. I have stated on here before that I drive more than expected for less money than expected. Tipping on the app would be a plus. Only one thing has changed in my city in 14 months. The phone fee going from $10/week to $15/week, so I am turning in their phone to them. I am aware that they can lower the rate at anytime. I drive @ $1.30/mile and $4.00 after fees minimum. I would never drive UberX with a car payment, never have, never will. Breathing room with finances is a priority so I am allergic to debt.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

MrBear said:


> T
> 
> Thank you for driving during the strike. Your a real team player


I have no loyalty to anybody but myself and mine. Sorry (not sorry) you don't like it. I've been driving Uber for about 5 weeks, and I don't intend to do it long term necessarily. It's literally to make up for money I didn't make when I took 2 months off work this summer due to a severe tick borne illness. My plans don't necessarily "jive" with those of all Uber drivers. I have to take care of myself and my family before I worry about other Uber drivers.


----------

